# plant ID please



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Did my weekly route to several LFS. One fish store was unbagging a new shipment of plants. She saw me and pulled out 2 lil plants from the bag and asked me if I ever seen these plants before. I never had. With a smile she priced them at .99 each, knowing good and well i was going to buy em. They look like regular house ferns but they had hard dark brown roots wrapped around some flourite. I'll take better pics as they grow out but has anyone seen or know about these? thanks fellas


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Just as I posted this... i noticed that plant on the left looks exactly like the plant on Pirahna House's ad


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Never seen em before, hopefully someone can id 'em


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

the first pic looks like an african water fern, i have one in my tank its very tough and a slow grower.
i think i saw it on tropica website or somewhere else under the name african water fern, i remember something about bolbotis in the latin name as well.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes it is a fern-type.I had this one before from a Singapore import but i really don't remember the spiece.
I 'll get back to this on wensday cause i am at Cyprus for a business trip now.....


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_bolbitis.php
http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant,%20Bolbitis.htm


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> Yes it is a fern-type.I had this one before from a Singapore import but i really don't remember the spiece.
> I 'll get back to this on wensday cause i am at Cyprus for a business trip now.....
> [snapback]1100414[/snapback]​


Spree, good job bro. excellent links of info. it says they are slow growers but once they take off with runners you are welcome to some. thanks again


----------

